# Loading Profiles



## reigate (May 19, 2006)

I recently had to re-install AutoCAD 2006 on my workstation. Running Acad after re-installing appears to have lost all my menus and profiles. I tried running the menuload command without success. On startup I do get the following errors. . . "Unable to load profile file" . . . . and . . . ."Unable to load tool catalogs. A required module is not registered properly". . . . Can anybody suggest a solution ? Thanks.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you setup new toolbars and customized the interface through the autocad customize menu i think you are out of luck. the files you should have made a copy of are located in the 'support' folder and these are
acad.mnu
acad.mnl
acad.mnc
acad.mnr
acad.mns
and if you changed the keyboard chortcuts
acad.pgp

a profile can be exported at any stage, but that's not important now. the support folder can be found in
C:\Documents and Settings\[login profile]\Application Data\Autodesk\AutoCAD 2004\R16.0\enu\
if it's autocad2000i it'll be found in the root of the autocad folder.

the only thing i suggest now is to try pc recovery. if you can recover the files i listed above you might be able to move them into the support folder. backup the above files first, because if you overwrite them with corrupt files then you'll need to repair autocad by using the cd again.

needles to say if you do customize autocad again, backup these files and keep the backups up to date.


----------

